# Election day is tomorrow



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Any final thoughts/comments?


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a thought:

"If voting changed anything, they'd make it illegal." 
- Emma Goldman


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT( AND I FEEL FINE)-REM


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Mencken*

Under democracy one party always devotes its chief energies to trying to prove that the other party is unfit to rule - and both commonly succeed, and are right.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Democracy is the form of government where the people get what they deserve - usually good and hard.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh, boy! It's Mencken quote day!

“Democracy is the theory that intelligence is dangerous. It assumes that no idea can be safe until those who can’t understand it have approved it.”
-H.L. Mencken


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

"I believe that all government is evil, and that trying to improve it is largely a waste of time." -HL Mencken

Every decent man is ashamed of the government he lives under.
H. L. Mencken 

Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats.
H. L. Mencken


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

What's really wonderful (actually remarkable) is that the day after the election, even if your candidate lost, our lives will go on.

There will be no riots; no overthrow of the government. Those that lost will have the same resignation as when a sports team looses -- "there's always next time".

I don't know how we got to this fantastic point in political systems (maybe thanks to George Washington who didn't want to be King), but thank goodness!!


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Andy said:


> What's really wonderful (actually remarkable) is that the day after the election, even if your candidate lost, our lives will go on.
> 
> There will be no riots; no overthrow of the government. Those that lost will have the same resignation as when a sports team looses -- "there's always next time".


Actually, I don't think that will be what happens if Obama loses.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Tomorrow night in Grant Park, approximately one million people are expected to attend the election day/night rally. Whenever this many people are gathered in one place there will always be some trouble makers in the crowd. Security will be tight and Federal Marshals are not people I would trifle with however I just hope that nothing untoward happens.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Right is right.*

I hope that after the election is over, George W. Bush will finally be impeached. And Cheney too.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

There will be trouble if Obama loses.


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> I hope that after the election is over, George W. Bush will finally be impeached. And Cheney too.


Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> There will be trouble if Obama loses.


Ooooh! Where's the rumble, Pentheos? I can bring some knives and zip guns. 

Kind Regards,

Chsae


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes Andy, I believe life will go on.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> I hope that after the election is over, George W. Bush will finally be impeached. And Cheney too.


Will it comfort you to know that in 100 years, we will all be dead? Bush and Cheney included!


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Andy said:


> What's really wonderful (actually remarkable) is that the day after the election, even if your candidate lost, our lives will go on.
> 
> There will be no riots;...


Oakland police department is preparing for possible angry female uprising.

https://thehill.com/leading-the-news/police-prepare-for-unrest-2008-10-21.html

"In Oakland, the police will deploy extra units trained in riot control, as well as extra traffic police, and even put SWAT teams on standby.

"Are we anticipating it will be a riot situation? No. But will we be prepared if it goes awry? Yes," said Jeff Thomason, spokesman for the Oakland Police Department.

"I think it is a big deal - you got an African-American running and [a] woman running," he added, in reference to Obama and GOP vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin. "Whoever wins it, it will be a national event. We will have more officers on the street in anticipation that things may go south."


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

The eyes of the world are upon you.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Andy's right...life will go on. Regardless if Obama wins the White House (and I suspect he will) and the Dems get a super majority, the ever-fickle and impatient voting public will get pissed off and disillusioned with them and there will be another Republican revolution of some sorts. I can only hope the revolution in two years includes some sensible, small government, fiscally conservative, socially moderate Republicans...or it's going to be many more years of the Nancy and Harry Show.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Too much to hope for?*



TMMKC said:


> Andy's right...life will go on. Regardless if Obama wins the White House (and I suspect he will) and the Dems get a super majority, the ever-fickle and impatient voting public will get pissed off and disillusioned with them and there will be another Republican revolution of some sorts. I can only hope the revolution in two years includes some sensible, small government, fiscally conservative, socially moderate Republicans...or it's going to be many more years of the Nancy and Harry Show.


Yes, I suppose that the initial pleasure that I got while reading some of the first posts that the election could be talked of without partisanship was too good to be true, sad to say. I do appreciate the more philosophical utterances that I read. Our form of government does work just fine, with its peaceful transition of power.

Sadly, there are those who believe that violence will follow an Obama defeat. Why is that? Why is no one concerned about violence following a McCain defeat? I hope these questions prompt some apparently much needed, thoughtful self-examination.

African Americans have been set upon by police dogs, club-wielding police, and water cannon during peaceful protests. African American children have been blown up while in a church. African American men hanging from trees for perceived slights to white women were the subject of the wrenching song, "Strange Fruit," so soulfully and sorrowfully sung by Billie Holiday. Perhaps we should take those events into consideration when putting concerns about post-election violence into perspective.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> African Americans have been set upon by police dogs, club-wielding police, and water cannon during peaceful protests. African American children have been blown up while in a church. African American men hanging from trees for perceived slights to white women were the subject of the wrenching song, "Strange Fruit," so soulfully and sorrowfully sung by Billie Holiday. Perhaps we should take those events into consideration when putting concerns about post-election violence into perspective.


Yep, and if Obama loses, they'll burn their own neighborhoods and loot Wal-Marts. We all know it's true. Pretending otherwise is just dishonest, and excusing it is even worse.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

I think Mark Twain, once again, said it best, whether it's a look at the nation or the messages in a thread:

"If we would learn what the human race really is at bottom, we need only observe it in election times."
- _from Mark Twain's Autobiography _

My hope is in the eventual triumph of respect for one's fellows over the perceived things that separate people. In my experience people are more alike than different and if that sentiment is truly understood one can have strong disagreement with people but without violence of either word or deed. It is possible and America is a place where it can happen. Should happen.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

That's a very comforting thought. I'm sure it'll keep me warm tomorrow night after McCain wins PA, the power goes out, and I have to stay up all night huddling in a corner clutching my AR-15.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Yes, I suppose that the initial pleasure that I got while reading some of the first posts that the election could be talked of without partisanship was too good to be true, sad to say. I do appreciate the more philosophical utterances that I read. Our form of government does work just fine, with its peaceful transition of power.
> 
> Sadly, there are those who believe that violence will follow an Obama defeat. Why is that? Why is no one concerned about violence following a McCain defeat? I hope these questions prompt some apparently much needed, thoughtful self-examination.
> 
> African Americans have been set upon by police dogs, club-wielding police, and water cannon during peaceful protests. African American children have been blown up while in a church. African American men hanging from trees for perceived slights to white women were the subject of the wrenching song, "Strange Fruit," so soulfully and sorrowfully sung by Billie Holiday. Perhaps we should take those events into consideration when putting concerns about post-election violence into perspective.


My comment had nothing to do with race. The gist of my comment was based on the fact that Obama's winning the election has been so hyped by the media for months now that many (including the Democratic leaders of Congress) may not be able to accept his defeat but instead will see it as being another election that has been "stolen."

For the same reason, most McCain supporters are to a large extent conditioned to the possibility, if not the likelihood of McCain losing, so they may be unhappy but none of them will be shocked if he loses.

The result is that I think most Republicans will be prepared to accept Obama's legitimacy as president, whereas I'm not so sure that will be true for Democrats if it goes the other way.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Beresford said:


> The gist of my comment ....


It seems to me, that at least since Reagan, the Democrats have been the poorer sports when it comes to looseing. The Republicans shut their mouths when they lose. But the Democrats are such an embrassment with all of their bawling.

Obama seems to be a very good sports man, except when baby killing.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

WA said:


> It seems to me, that at least since Reagan, the Democrats have been the poorer sports when it comes to looseing. The Republicans shut their mouths when they lose. But the Democrats are such an embrassment with all of their bawling.
> 
> Obama seems to be a very good sports man, except when baby killing.


Wait, who's doing the baby killing? Blackman, Burger, Powell, Brennan and Stewart were Republican appointed judges who voted in favor of Roe v. Wade in '73. Rehnquist was the only Republican on the bench who opposed the decision. When Planned Parenthood v. Casey reached the Court in '92, there were 8 Republican-appointed judges on the bench. 11 of the last 13 judges were appointed by Republicans. McCain also voted to approve Ginsburg and Breyer.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

WA said:


> Obama seems to be a very good sports man, except when baby killing.


While the furthest thing from an Obama supporter and and ardent opponent of abortion, I find this comment disgusting.

Abortion is a sin and the sin falls upon the woman who murders her unborn child. Politicians cannot be held responsible for the sinful conduct of their constituents. Whether Roe is overturned, whether politician support or oppose abortion legislation, a woman cannot abdicate her responsibility by simply appealing to the law.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

WA said:


> It seems to me, that at least since Reagan, the Democrats have been the poorer sports when it comes to looseing. The Republicans shut their mouths when they lose. But the Democrats are such an embrassment with all of their bawling.


Some of the media are already doing some sore-loser reporting; one blamed the possibility of a McCain victory on "Low Information Voters," meaning those who don't pay attention to the media. So...:

a) The author thinks the only way people find out about things is listening to the media; and

b) The only reason one would vote Republican is because one is uninformed.

I remember in 1988 the pundits were running around saying that Bush 41 won because there were too many stupid people voting.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

*My thoughts on the meaning of today's election*

When Barack Obama was born, black people were still legally prevented from voting in parts of the United States. During our lifetimes we've seen brave people beaten and killed trying to vote; and seen candidates elected not because of the strength of their policies, but because of their ability to exploit racial fears and hatred. Now, our country, a country that owes so much of its culture to the legacy of slavery, stands on the threshold of electing its first black president. Think of what that says to the rest of the world, but more importantly, think of what it says to millions of our own citizens, citizens who have been told their whole lives, in word and in deed, that they don't have a say in what happens to their country.

For the full post, see: https://rationalresistance.blogspot.com/2008/11/what-this-election-means.html


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Now, our country, a country that owes so much of its culture to the legacy of slavery, stands on the threshold of electing its first black president. Think of what that says to the rest of the world, but more importantly, think of what it says to millions of our own citizens...


I only wish there was a better candidate to help make these "statements".


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm voting for Obama,hope he wins.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> I hope that after the election is over, George W. Bush will finally be impeached. And Cheney too.


Put down the bong


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

if clinton, a man that i despise, did half the things bush and cheney have done, he would have been impeached and im sure there would be many an ambitious republican prosecutors trying to put him in jail.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Wait, who's doing the baby killing? Blackman, Burger, Powell, Brennan and Stewart were Republican appointed judges who voted in favor of Roe v. Wade in '73. Rehnquist was the only Republican on the bench who opposed the decision. When Planned Parenthood v. Casey reached the Court in '92, there were 8 Republican-appointed judges on the bench. 11 of the last 13 judges were appointed by Republicans. McCain also voted to approve Ginsburg and Breyer.


Parties are ever changing. And on either party you have judges that turn out to be different than what was expected.

I didn't vote for McCain, nor, Obama. McCain is more left than Bush. Ford is more right than either McCain or Bush but, believed in abortion. The Democrat party is also left to right but, greatly the left rules the Democrat party. Party whips is not what _Democracies _is about. On both sides there is both good and bad. Even those I consider terrible have some good. Some people have great ideas along with some terrible ideas while another hasn't much of either, so who to vote for? Sometimes I do vote for Democrat because they are more Republican than the person running as Republican. Both parties have great ideas and both have terrible ideas as a whole or individual. No doubt Obama has inspired a lot of mental hope, but down to earth I think McCain is better no matter how drab he is compare Obama.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> While the furthest thing from an Obama supporter and and ardent opponent of abortion, I find this comment disgusting.
> 
> Abortion is a sin and the sin falls upon the woman who murders her unborn child. Politicians cannot be held responsible for the sinful conduct of their constituents. Whether Roe is overturned, whether politician support or oppose abortion legislation, a woman cannot abdicate her responsibility by simply appealing to the law.


So, why do we have prisons for bank robbers and rapist? Are these not sins too? So, "Politicians cannot be held responsible for the sinful conduct of their constituents." why are Politicians involved? More tax money could be given to the poor if we got rid of prisons and cops and judges and prosecutors.

I think murders and those who defend them are worse than most bankrobbers. Why is it ok to murder an innocent child but not hang a murder?


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Phinn said:


> "If voting changed anything, they'd make it illegal."
> - Emma Goldman


i would have to say, i completely agree with this.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Beresford said:


> The result is that I think most Republicans will be prepared to accept Obama's legitimacy as president, whereas I'm not so sure that will be true for Democrats if it goes the other way.


With a few notable exceptions (Cruiser, Forsberg, Beresford, Eagle, and please forgive me if I'm leaving anyone out) you would have a hard time proving it from today's comments here.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> I hope that after the election is over, George W. Bush will finally be impeached. And Cheney too.


What a non-productive, inappropriate thing to say. That would really be good for the country. It will never happen my friend. Intelligent people would not do such a thing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm glad Barack won the elction but it was a close one for the both of them.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Bumping this eight year-old thread, not to encourage further discussion on the matter as I know it is verboten for now. However, it is a very interesting read through, given where we are today.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Andy said:


> What's really wonderful (actually remarkable) is that the day after the election, even if your candidate lost, our lives will go on.
> 
> *There will be no riots*; no overthrow of the government. Those that lost will have the same resignation as when a sports team looses -- "there's always next time".
> 
> I don't know how we got to this fantastic point in political systems (maybe thanks to George Washington who didn't want to be King), but thank goodness!!


I agree, democracy works.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Please take the hint. We have had enough of the great left/right squabble on our forum. There are plenty of places on the internet where this is acceptable; we do not wish to have it here.


----------

